# Orlando Summer league Thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know that we're not going to participate in the Vegas Summer league like two thirds of the league's teams and the Chinese National Team.I'm not sure if we're going to be in Salt Lake City for the Rocky Mountain Revue.The teams and schedeules haven't yet been announced however the last day at Orlando (July 13) is same as the first day in SLC.I'm not sure if we'll play in another summer league.As per nutmegd's Adam Morrison link Morrison is expected to participate in summer league play.I would guess that the games will all be 30 minutes after the preceding game ends.

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Magic_to_Host_Orlando_Pro_Summ-228246-800.html

Orlando, FL -- The Orlando Magic will host the 2007 Pepsi Pro Summer League at the RDV Sportsplex, July 9-13. The 15-game event will feature the Magic, Charlotte, Chicago, Indiana, Miami and New Jersey for the second year in a row. 

Due to space limitations, the event is not open to the public. All games will be open only to the media and professional team/league personnel. Games will begin at 3 p.m. from July 9-12, and at 11 a.m. on July 13. 

*A live video webcast of every game will be available on orlandomagic.com.* Box scores, game recaps and cumulative statistics from the event will also be made available by visiting orlandomagic.com. 

A complete game schedule for the 2007 Pepsi Pro Summer League is listed below. The Magic’s roster will be released at a later date. 

*2007 PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE SCHEDULE*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Monday, July 9, 2007*</TD><TD>*Home*</TD><TD>*Away*</TD></TR><TR><TD>1st Game</TD><TD>3:00</TD><TD>Chicago</TD><TD>Indiana</TD></TR><TR><TD>*2nd Game*</TD><TD>***</TD><TD>*Charlotte*</TD><TD>*Miami*</TD></TR><TR><TD>3rd Game</TD><TD>**</TD><TD>Orlando</TD><TD>New Jersey</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Tuesday, July 10, 2007*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>1st Game</TD><TD>3:00</TD><TD>Miami</TD><TD>New Jersey</TD></TR><TR><TD>2nd Game</TD><TD>*</TD><TD>Indiana</TD><TD>Orlando</TD></TR><TR><TD>*3rd Game*</TD><TD>****</TD><TD>*Chicago*</TD><TD>*Charlotte*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Wednesday, July 11, 2007*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*1st Game*</TD><TD>*3:00*</TD><TD>*Charlotte*</TD><TD>*Orlando*</TD></TR><TR><TD>2nd Game</TD><TD>*</TD><TD>New Jersey</TD><TD>Indiana</TD></TR><TR><TD>3rd Game</TD><TD>**</TD><TD>Miami</TD><TD>Chicago</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Thursday, July 12, 2007*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*1st Game*</TD><TD>*3:00*</TD><TD>*Charlotte*</TD><TD>*New Jersey*</TD></TR><TR><TD>2nd Game</TD><TD>*</TD><TD>Chicago</TD><TD>Orlando</TD></TR><TR><TD>3rd Game</TD><TD>**</TD><TD>Miami</TD><TD>Indiana</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Friday, July 13, 2007*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>1st Game</TD><TD>11:00AM</TD><TD>New Jersey</TD><TD>Chicago</TD></TR><TR><TD>2nd Game</TD><TD>*</TD><TD>Orlando</TD><TD>Miami</TD></TR><TR><TD>*3rd Game*</TD><TD>****</TD><TD>*Indiana*</TD><TD>*Charlotte*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice I was wondering when this would start thanks for getting it up

I think I read Fabio, Felton, and Hollins were all asked by Vincent to play in this as well.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Vincent said May, who’s still recovering from a knee injury that cut short last season, won’t play on the Bobcats summer league team next month. “From what I understand it’s going well,” Vincent said of May’s rehab.


This knee thing is rediculous it's been constant rehab for almost 2 years, May's fatass has probably already gained another 30 pounds since the end of the season too.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Cal State Fullerton's Bobby Brown, who was not drafted in Thursday's NBA draft, will play for the Charlotte Bobcats' summer team next month.
> 
> Brown is hoping to earn a spot on the Bobcats' roster as a point guard, his agent, Aaron Mintz, said. Charlotte drafted two forwards on Thursday, and Friday released veteran point guard Brevin Knight, which leaves the team without a backup under contract to play behind Raymond Felton.
> 
> "There's an opportunity for a young point guard to come in and play his way onto the team," Mintz said. "There is an opportunity for [Brown] to go out there and earn a spot. That's all you can ask for."


I guess that makes the roster

Felton-Brown
Anderson
Morrison-Dudley
Fabio
Hollins-Davidson

Have to fill in a couple spot's and I'm not sure if Herrmann's even playing


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Summer League roster released

15 Alan Anderson G/F 6-6 220 10/16/82 Michigan State 2
Bobby Brown G 6-2 175 9/23/84 Cal State Fullerton R
Elton Brown F 6-9 255 9/9/83 Virginia R
Kevin Burleson G 6-3 205 4/9/79 Minnesota 1
Steve Burtt G 6-1 185 3/7/84 Iona R
33 Jermareo Davidson F 6-10 230 11/17/84 Alabama R
Justin Doellman F 6-9 210 2/3/85 Xavier R
4 Jared Dudley F 6-7 225 7/10/85 Boston College R
20 Raymond Felton G 6-1 198 6/26/84 North Carolina 2
Brock Gillespie G 6-0 170 4/26/82 Rice R
1 Ryan Hollins C 7-0 230 10/10/84 UCLA 1
Jackie Manuel G/F 6-5 189 3/29/83 North Carolina R
35 Adam Morrison F 6-8 205 7/19/84 Gonzaga 1
Gabe Muoneke F 6-7 243 2/7/78 Texas R
Rick Rickert F/C 6-11 235 2/11/83 Minnesota R
Tamar Slay G/F 6-8 220 4/2/80 Marshall 3
Ayinde Ubaka G 6-4 200 2/9/85 California R
Luke Whitehead F 6-6 220 2/9/81 Louisville R
Jawad Williams F 6-9 218 2/19/83 North Carolina R

Kevin Burleson's back? Wouldn't doubt if we go the cheap route and just use him and Bobby Brown as our backups or re-sign DA and play him out of position


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I really hope Bobby Brown plays well and has an oppurtunity to make the team and show what he can do in the NBA after not being drafted.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bobby Brown has a career in the NBA.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

As a UNC fan I like seeing Manuel and Williams on the team. Actually I wouldn't mind Manuel sticking around as he plays a like Gerald Wallace-Lite.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just off the top of my head we have 11 guarenteed contracts for next year in
Felton
Okafor
Carroll
Richardson
Morrison
Fabio
Hollins
Brezec
Othella
May
Dudley

Davidson's going to make the rostor so that's 12. If we sign Gerald it'll be 13. So we have 2 open spots to sign a backup point and maybe re-sign Voskuhl or some other big. If it comes down to it I would think we would be able to cut Othella because he doesn't really do anything anyway. So 2-3 open spots for FA's.

I just hope the backup point guard isn't Burleson.


----------



## dnbman (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm hoping we can trade Othella for a mediocre backup pg.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's the link for the webcast.The actual link is in Java so you have to click on this link and then on WATCH NOW.It looks like a nice clear feed right now,but there's only one camera from high up at halfcourt so it's pretty hard to tell what's really going on if the announcers don't tell you who is who.I'd guess that the Bobcats game will start shortly after 5PM.

http://www.nba.com/magic/multimedia/07sl_video.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Crud.When I looked at the first game the feed was fine.Now it's horrible beyond belief.You can't even hear the announcers say three words in a row before it freezes back up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea this is terrible

email them and complain:

[email protected]


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Aperantly it just decided to skip the Bobcats game because the Magic-Nets game is working perfectly

We won 88-74. Looks like Davidson, Morrison, and Hollins all had good games. Boxscore


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Boxscore​*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS 88, MIAMI HEAT 74 

*A strong second quarter was more than enough to lift the Charlotte Bobcats to a win in their opening game at the Pepsi Pro Summer League. 

The Bobcats went into halftime holding a 11 point lead and never looked back, topping the Miami Heat, 88-74. 

Former Alabama standout Jarmareo Davidson led the Bobcats with 16 points, hitting 7-of-11 shots in 30 minutes of action. Davidson was joined in double figures by Ryan Hollins, who hit 9-of-10 free throws en route to 15 points. 

The Bobcats had plenty of NBA experience on the floor with Adam Morrison and Raymond Felton each scoring 14 points. Morrison played 30 minutes and was 2-of-6 from the field and 10-of-11 from the charity stripe, while Felton hit 4-of-5 shots and finished with eight assists. 

The Heat was led by former Delta State player Jeremy Richardson with 17 points, while first round selection Daequan Cook added 13 and Chris Quinn scored 12. 

_- Matthew Gardner_ ​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

From looking at the boxscore it doesn't look like Miami has an awful lot of NBA level talent on their summer league roster.I don't see the real point in playing Felton more than a few minutes.They need to find out if this Bobby Brown has the perogative to make an NBA roster.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, the feed went to crap in the 2nd half of the Bulls game. Hopefully its flawless tommorow.


----------



## dnbman (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the idea for the week was to give Felton a game at the beginning to run the show with the other younger players. The other pgs should play the bulk of the minutes the rest of the week. The announcers (in the few minutes you could hear them!) even mentioned that they were probably shutting Felton down after today.

I want to see Brown too. Of course, I'd be happy to see any of them. Hope they sort out the feed.

Maybe there's just too many Bobcat fans!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hopefully it works today. We play in the 3rd game against the Bulls so it'll probably start a little after 7. If the feed is working I'll get up a quick gamethread.

Bonnell said in the Observer that Felton was going to sit out the rest of the week like dnb said so we should see a lot of Brown


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We lost game 4 to the Nets 72-66. Boxscore

Morrison's out for the rest of summer league and I think today's game was Hollin's last one as well


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Watch live button isn't working on the Magic web site for me? Is anybody else able to watch it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/071307_chaind.pdf 

I couldn't get the game on.They started at 11 this morning.There's no way they could have finished before I tried to look.Apparently we lost and scored only 47 points.Honestly summer league is meaningless,but I think it's fair to assume that we aren't getting much out of any of those guys.Brown had one good game,but he didn't show much.Davidson looks like he's going to be good for about 10 minutes a game to start with.Dudley just doesn't help us at all because he plays the position we're strongest at.Only way he gets much burn is if Morrison sucks worse than last year or if we can find somewhere to trade one of them.I have a very hard time understanding why you take him with the 22nd pick when at best he's not a fit for our needs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/07sl_bobcats.pdf

cumulative stats for the bobcats.I guess brown had 20 assists in 141 minutes and finished second at 4 per game.Of course he also had 15 turnovers.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Orlando Summer League released their all-league teams on Friday afternoon.
> 
> 1st Team
> 
> ...


Not much of an achievement since there was only 6 teams in the league but congrats to Dudley and Davidson


----------

